# For Onkyo TX-NR3008/5008 and PR-SC5508 Owners



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I did not realize there was a Secret Menu for these Models. (Hold VCR1 and press Return twice) I was reading the Secrets of Home Theater & High Fidelity Review of the 5508 and the Reviewer mentioned he was not getting good Bench Test Results until he got to this Menu and selected Video Processing: Skip and go back to the Menu and select Use. After changing it, the 5508 got a 130 out of 130 on the HDMI Tests, but did not do as well on the Component Video Tests. As the 3008 and 5008 use the identical Video Section and even share the same FW Updates, I am close to positive that the Bench Test Results are identical for both AVR's.

Here is the Review: http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/surr...onkyo-pr-sc5508-91-av-receiver.html?showall=1
The discussion about how to preform the change is in the Comments.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Good info, but linky no showy.


----------



## bgamb24 (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a 5508 from accessories4less. I am now confronted with the decision of which of my amps to use with it. I am using this for HT use exclusively.

Firt up we have a Kinergetics Research KBA-380 3channel amp. It puts out 140 wpc at .02% THD. I purchased it 2 years ago before I even knew anything about it. The thing is a BEAST, weighing over 55 lbs. It is by far the most expensive amp i own.

Second we have two single channel Emotiva UPA-1 amps putting out 200 wpc. These two amps are the only ones i own with balamced inputs

The last two are Rotels
An RMB-1075 5 channel (125wpc), and an RB-990BX dual channel with 200 wpc.

Here are my speakers

Fronts Def Tech Mythos One
CENTER Mythos EIGHT
Surrounds UIW RSS II
SBs Mythos Gem XL

Whichever amps I dont use I will simply sell online


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Marshall,
Fixed. Thanks for pointing that out. After seeing the Video Tests, it really makes it harder and harder for me to see many reasons for a 3008/5008/5508 Owner to update to the new Models.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bgamb24 said:


> I recently purchased a 5508 from accessories4less. I am now confronted with the decision of which of my amps to use with it. I am using this for HT use exclusively.
> 
> Firt up we have a Kinergetics Research KBA-380 3channel amp. It puts out 140 wpc at .02% THD. I purchased it 2 years ago before I even knew anything about it. The thing is a BEAST, weighing over 55 lbs. It is by far the most expensive amp i own.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Provided you are running 5.1 or 5.2, I would keep the Kinergerics, and the RB990. If using 7 Channels, I would add the UPA-1.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I changed my 5508 to "skip" and got problems with the 5508 flashing on screen various menus items such as fm channels, surround sound options all in a circular manner over and over. I tried resetting video processing to "use" but did nothing to improve the situation. I ended up having to do a complete reset. Can someone tell me what would have caused this? The procedure I followed as press and hold VCR/DVR and press return twice until "skip shows up on screen. Some procedure to enable "use"
BTW I have also sent a comment the author for his input.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Also found you lose On screen volume control when you skip video processing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
From what the Review said and what I did, I still have all the OSD Features. All that is different is that the VP is not upsampling to 10 bits. After you select VP: Skip, you go back and select use. In the Comments Section of the Review, they describe the procedure.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is what the Reviewer wrote in the Comments "For minimal video processing: turn the unit on, then from the front panel push and hold the VCR/DVR button, then push RETURN, RETURN... front panel display will read "Video Processor: Skip"... use the same procedure to set it back to "Use". This will also make it so the colorspace is not changed from 8 to 10 bits. 

All that Through means is that the resolution the Onkyo receives is the same as what it passes out, that it doesn't scale the image, but it still adjusts the bit-depth of the color and loses some Chroma Data. I'd have prefer if they called it Native mode or something else, or just "No Change" for resolution."


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like I misunderstood the procedure. I set the vp to skip and left it there and did not return it to "use"
JJ have you noticed any improvement in the video performance after making the change?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Nothing groundbreaking, but it does seem to look better. Without Testing Equipment, I cannot say definitively, but right after doing it I did notice a PQ improvement.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

I finally got the 3008, which was greatly discounted to a point where the newer 3009 just couldn't be justified.

It's being used with a Primare A30.5 power amp.

It's completely night and day between the old Pioneer ax2 and the onkyo. Holy cow batman, it's like watching my movies all over again.

With the Pioneer I was running my subs +10db hot to compensate for lack of midbas energy. With the onkyo the subs are EQ'd flat and there is more bass now than before, but in a better more brutal, punchy and detailed way.

It's as if my subs have been giving new life.

I could go on and on about how much better it is and it might sound a bit too much. I did expect it to be better but this is really much more than I expected.

Also the PQ on my plasma has improved since the onkyo HDMI switching appearently does less damage than the pioneer did.

I'm still learning how to use it there are alot of surround modes to chose from. Also I'm still using my behringer to pre EQ my two 18" DIY subs.

All in all for the price I paid, it's been a bargain upgrade. Next is a JVC X30 and a 128" 21:9 screen!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is wonderful news. I use my 3008 the exact same way as an SSP and want for nothing. In all honesty, even the there was only a couple hundred Dollars or even Euro's, there really are not any groundbreaking differences. The new Industrial Design will make folks think otherwise, but Featurewise and so forth there is little change including the HDMI Spec. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Nothing groundbreaking, but it does seem to look better. Without Testing Equipment, I cannot say definitively, but right after doing it I did notice a PQ improvement.
> Cheers,
> JJ



Exactly - "Without Testing Equipment, I cannot say definitively" 

So what now they're hiding easter eggs in the menu's ? Gonna need a cheat sheet forum for all the hidden functions.


----------



## TWISM (May 13, 2009)

I don't want anyone to be mis-informed but you do lose OSD when you skip video processing. 

The process is either skip or use, you don't choose skip then use. Skip = off, use = on. 

The reviewer is just saying you take the same steps if you want to turn it back on. 

If you want to test this, like I did, just look at the info of your dispaly, it shows 10 bit when in USE mode and 8 bit when in skip.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Any PR-SC5508 owner's have an intermittent problem with their preamp cycling through settings. I'll have the radio playing and then the unit will start cycling DTS,Dolby B, stereo, 5 channel stereo, etc. I'll unplug the unit for several minutes and everything is fine. I have done the latest updates along with reprogramming the unit and it still does it. I'm afraid to send the unit in for they will not be able to replicate the problem. This might happen once a month or week. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The problem you describe is a well known issue. It is the Serial/IDE Cable and you simply need to call Onkyo and they will fix it. If there is an Authorized Service Center nearby, it should not take more than a couple days to fix.

It starts with cycling though Surround Modes, then Powering Off/On, and then ultimately the Front Panel stops working. The crazy thing is it is over a couple Dollar Cable, regardless Onkyo will fix it regardless of Warranty Status.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have the 5508 and had the same problem. Jack is correct is was the IDE cable. The repair shop kept my preamp for about 2 weeks before I could pick it up. To date my 5508 works just fine following the repair. There should not be any cost to you to repair your unit.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for your answer. I'll call service tomorrow.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Took my unit to a repair center,they said pretty soon the unit will start turning itself on and off. No estimate when it will be ready. I hooked up a back up Denon 3010 using the pre outs.


----------

